# MVP 3.0 30 watt device



## Mike43110 (1/1/15)

http://www.reddit.com/r/Innokin/comments/2qxxyp/the_itaste_mvp30_pictures_information_and_a/

30 watts 3800mah, no tempurature control. 
Pretty though!










This will either have to be priced perfectly or be build amazingly to compete with the new iStick.
There is ANOTHER mvp coming out with higher wattage and temperature control later this year.

Still, pretty metal case and spring loaded 510 + charging capabilities are nice. Still with all the new MVPs I feel Innokin are milking us a little. Hoping the button is better than previous, though the new location should help.

Happy new year to all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (1/1/15)

Yea I think VK will skip the MVP 20W and wait for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/15)

Look a rock solid 30w device is going to sell. Innokin have built up a reputation in the commercial market. Most of us are enthusiasts and sneeze at 30w but a guy running a commercial tank or even a kayfun will be happy under 20w. If this is as solid as the 2.0 it will be a winner.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

Regardless of everything else, that is a good looking device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike43110 (1/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Look a rock solid 30w device is going to sell. Innokin have built up a reputation in the commercial market. Most of us are enthusiasts and sneeze at 30w but a guy running a commercial tank or even a kayfun will be happy under 20w. If this is as solid as the 2.0 it will be a winner.



I just wonder about the pricing however. The SVD 2.0 has made me a bit weary of their prices. That being said, from a previous posting from innokin, there will at least be more competitive pricing as vendors are free to set their own prices now. So it will probably end up being something along the lines of slow and cheap - fasttech/focalecig, fast and a bit more expensive - local vendor. This helps nothing though if innokin prices it to vendors at $50...



free3dom said:


> Regardless of everything else, that is a good looking device.



That it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Well now my only concerns are size and price.

Not sure if I missed size specs, but I certainly hope it's smaller than the MVP2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

I don't mind a slight premium price, but only if the device has some reason for being more expensive - such as toughness or higher quality materials, or whatever. Not all devices need to be cheap and cut costs at every corner - but they should also not just charge a premium because they can. Going to be a very interesting 2015

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

It is a good looking device. but yeah like you all said the questions are around the price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I don't mind a slight premium price, but only if the device has some reason for being more expensive - such as toughness or higher quality materials, or whatever. Not all devices need to be cheap and cut costs at every corner - but they should also not just charge a premium because they can. Going to be a very interesting 2015



That makes sense.

I do think though, the SVD2 from Innokin is just too expensive. I mean retailing for around R1200 puts it some quality products' price range. And these products are higher powered.

So for me, if the MVP3 is way more than the iStick 2, then I can't see why I would want it. My iStick has proven to be a quality product that I prefer over my MVP2.

But... my new year's resolution is to stop being such a cheapskate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (1/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I do think though, the SVD2 from Innokin is just too expensive. I mean retailing for around R1200 puts it some quality products' price range. And these products are higher powered.
> 
> ...



Haha, you're not a cheapskate at all, you are just prepared...as vapers we do need to check our spending because there is just sooooo damn much to buy 

And yes, they do need to look at the market and price accordingly...if they don't deliver enough "goods" to justify the price then people will probably not buy it...probably

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (1/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> Yea I think VK will skip the MVP 20W and wait for this.


Noooooo, the Mvp 20w would be the perfect starter for those of us not needing the extra 10 and like the current 2.0


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Noooooo, the Mvp 20w would be the perfect starter for those of us not needing the extra 10 and like the current 2.0



What about the iStick?
That's THE 20w device imo

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Humbolt (1/1/15)

iStick 2 vs MVP3...4400mAh vs 3800mAh...50W vs 30W...i'd much rather go for the iStick. 
That said, the Smok M50 is more appealing to me than both these devices due to the replaceable battery and the option of mech mode. The MVP3 is damn sexy, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (1/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> iStick 2 vs MVP3...4400mAh vs 3800mAh...50W vs 30W...i'd much rather go for the iStick.
> That said, the Smok M50 is more appealing to me than both these devices due to the replaceable battery and the option of mech mode. The MVP3 is damn sexy, though.


Yip sexy and a smoother vape. To me a better quality device and indestructible. . Tge istick is a goid device but the vape is not as "refined" as the mvp. Just my 2cw


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/1/15)

I think the iStick 50W, is going to kinda make this thing a still birth. The iStick, is smaller, more powerful, and has more battery capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (1/1/15)

I agree with the MVP being nearly indestructable and can attest to the build quality as well. The iSitck may not quite be of the same build quality as the MVP, but it really is built solidly as well - I have both devices. But the size of the iStick & the extra power has made my MVP 2 nearly obsolete. I only keep it around to charge the iStick should it be required. And in all honesty, I have not noticed a discernible difference in vape quality between the two. Maybe I am not in the game for long enough to tell the difference, though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

I think specifications are just specifications
They may give us an idea of which device we should go for BUT the proof is in the pudding

Take my MVP2 (11 Watt version) versus my iStick
For a simple Evod application under 10 watts, I much prefer the vape on the MVP
Strange, but thats how it is for me. 

I then discovered that the MVP2 actually produces a flat DC-type signal versus the Pulse Width Modulation of the iStick, I think. I dont really know all the reasons behind all of this, but to my taste, the MVP is better for my Evod. 

So i think its very difficult to predict which device you will prefer unless you try it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Yip sexy and a smoother vape. To me a better quality device and indestructible. . Tge istick is a goid device but the vape is not as "refined" as the mvp. Just my 2cw



I have both, and honestly the iStick pips it for me.

I've only dropped it once though, on brick paving, and it's fine. I've dropped the MVP2 quite a few times. And yes it still works well.

One thing I have noticed though, the iStick fires everytime first time. The MVP doesn't always.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (1/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have both, and honestly the iStick pips it for me.
> 
> I've only dropped it once though, on brick paving, and it's fine. I've dropped the MVP2 quite a few times. And yes it still works well.
> 
> One thing I have noticed though, the iStick fires everytime first time. The MVP doesn't always.


Interesting. Mine is the opposite - my MVP fires each & every time but my iStick "phantom fires" at least once a day.

Maybe this would be a more fair comparison to the MVP 3.0 http://www.cvapor.com/eleaf-istick-30w-batter-2200mah-for-pre-order.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> Interesting. Mine is the opposite - my MVP fires each & every time but my iStick "phantom fires" at least once a day.
> 
> Maybe this would be a more fair comparison to the MVP 3.0 http://www.cvapor.com/eleaf-istick-30w-batter-2200mah-for-pre-order.html



Ye look I do think it will differ on build quality from device to device.

I'm hoping that this is because it's early days, and QC will just get better and better.

I think I happen to have a good iStick, and don't get me wrong, I don't go anywhere without the MvP2 on hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt (1/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye look I do think it will differ on build quality from device to device.
> 
> I'm hoping that this is because it's early days, and QC will just get better and better.
> 
> I think I happen to have a good iStick, and don't get me wrong, I don't go anywhere without the MvP2 on hand.


Agreed. Its the same as most mass produced consumer goods I think, they probably test one or two devices out of a batch and if they are good, then the entire batch gets passed - thats if they even get tested at all mind you. So a couple of devices in the batch might be "bad." 
That said, the phantom firing does not phase me much as the dependable MVP is always on hand. To me the MVP is the perfect backup device. But it is becoming like a Nokia 2110 to me, just a little too big to be taken out in public.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Lol...

Yip, exactly, the only real issue I have with the MVP now is the size - 2110.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> iStick 2 vs MVP3...4400mAh vs 3800mAh...50W vs 30W...i'd much rather go for the iStick.
> That said, the Smok M50 is more appealing to me than both these devices due to the replaceable battery and the option of mech mode. The MVP3 is damn sexy, though.



Having spent the last two days (more or less) vaping full time on the Smok M50 I can absolutely recommend it 100%. It's sleek, sturdy, powerful, full featured, and it just feels fantastic in your hand - a real high quality device. We've nicknamed it the Mini Dragon, and it absolutely lives up to it's name...it breathes fire 

These are great devices too, both the MVP3 and iStick 2 have their place, but the Smok is available now and every bit (or more) as good...your move

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Having spent the last two days (more or less) vaping full time on the Smok M50 I can absolutely recommend it 100%. It's sleek, sturdy, powerful, full featured, and it just feels fantastic in your hand - a real high quality device. We've nicknamed it the Mini Dragon, and it absolutely lives up to it's name...it breathes fire
> 
> These are great devices too, both the MVP3 and iStick 2 have their place, but the Smok is available now and every bit (or more) as good...your move


 I do really like the look of the Smok M50, but there are too little reviews on it at the moment & my budget does not allow for it yet. But at the moment it is at the top of my wishlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> I do really like the look of the Smok M50, but there are too little reviews on it at the moment & my budget does not allow for it yet. But at the moment it is at the top of my wishlist.



Totally get that...I've been hoarding nuts all December to buy a new mod in the new year...good luck with your hoarding 

Check out this thread for some initial views on the device...it's a real winner so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (2/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Totally get that...I've been hoarding nuts all December to buy a new mod in the new year...good luck with your hoarding
> 
> Check out this thread for some initial views on the device...it's a real winner so far


Hoarding might be an understatement...i've even been looking around the house for things to sell.One day my wife might come home and wonder what happened to the microwave, or why she hasn't seen the cat in a few days 
I'm patient, though. I just know that by the time I have enough funds, there will be more nice goodies that my heart desires, which kinda sucks, but kinda doesn't suck either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Humbolt said:


> Hoarding might be an understatement...i've even been looking around the house for things to sell.One day my wife might come home and wonder what happened to the microwave, or why she hasn't seen the cat in a few days
> I'm patient, though. I just know that by the time I have enough funds, there will be more nice goodies that my heart desires, which kinda sucks, but kinda doesn't suck either.



I think we can all relate to that...wait where IS my cat? 

Taking your time is always the better way to go...as long as you are able to wait (or unable to afford) 
My choice was made for me when my backup mod started crapping out, but luckily I am very pleased with the decision

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

